# IUI AND TRAVEL INSURANCE



## kt1985 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi everyone. Looking at doing IUI in Greece in October. Just wondering if I will need specialised medical insurance for an unmedicated IuI in Greece? The risks will be pretty low as there is no sedation and I will be flying back soon after? Can anyone help?


----------

